# 45 acp ammo recall



## henry0reilly (Feb 10, 2011)

Federal Ammo Recall on 45 ACP rounds in the following lots/brands:

American Eagle [AE45A, AE45N1, AE45250], Champion [WM5233], Gold Medal [GM45B], Hi-Shok [45C, 45D] or Federal Personal Defense [C45C, C45D]

If you possess ammunition from any of these lots, or have questions concerning this warning, please contact us
at 1-800-831-0850 or 1-800-322-2342 and ask for Product Service. Federal will provide replacement product
and will cover the cost of returning the affected product.

http://library.constantcontact.com/download/get/file/1101537435875-8/45+Auto+warning+_2_[1].pdf


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Already posted (Stickied at the top of this forum's home page), but I'll leave this one too, in case one of the links goes bad.

Thanks for posting!


----------

